# Working my laminated bowl



## kweinert (Nov 28, 2012)

So, as you might recall, I have been working on a large laminated oval bowl. Since I can't turn it on my lathe I've been working on other ways of trying to finish it off.

I've used an air powered tool with 60 and 80 grit paper and I've tried the same tool with a round rasp (about 2-3" long and 1/2-3/4" in diameter.)

Everything so far is working, but very slowly.

I've thought about perhaps using a carving chisel to help take down the big chunks and get the initial smoothing done. I'm not looking for adding any fine detail here, just smoothing out the ledges so I can continue with the fine shaping using the sandpaper and such.

Anyone had experience in doing this? Or other advice (such as, it's just going to take a while, keep on keeping on.)


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 28, 2012)

small grinder with the chainsaw blade- I think it is called lancelot???


----------



## DKMD (Nov 28, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> small grinder with the chainsaw blade- I think it is called lancelot???



There are a number of attachments for angle grinders that can be used for bulk waste removal. I haven't used any of them personally, but I understand they can be quite dangerous so proceed safely.


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 29, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > ... it is called lancelot???
> ...



Yes, it's called Lancelot.

And I've seen the pictures -- "quite dangerous" doesn't begin to describe it, the guy nearly decapitated himself.

*Both hands* on the angle grinder at all times with one of those blades -- meaning that the piece you're carving must be clamped in a chuck or vise.


----------

